# Canidae All Life Stages



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

hey guys, i just recently switched my dogs over to Canidae All Life Stages. Is anyone else feeding their dogs this? I have been searching through the threads and noticed that they changed their formula not that long ago but appeared to be the lamb and rice formula. I saw where NesOne wrote that letter to them as well. It seems as though our dogs love it and hate to switch them to another brand. we are kind of limited here with certain brands of quality foods. having as many dogs as we have, it's hard finding a brand that they all seem to enjoy but so far they seem to love this Canidae. any thoughts?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Well if there is absolutely nothing better around, and your dogs are doing well (no loose/soft stools) then I would continue using it. I have switched by boy over to Nature's Variety - Prairie Chicken Meal & Rice, and I gotta tell you it looks and smells like the original Canidae. Smokey scarfed it down like if he didn't even notice the difference.

Based on the food analysis site, the Canidae is still rated as a 5 star, so at least *they* feel that the quality is still there.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We had to get our dogs off Canidae. After 2 bags of the new formula, they were still making yellow soft-serve. That goes beyond adjusting to a new formula, and I felt like there was something wrong with that picture. We'd fed Canidae for like 2 years prior to that. Feeding Nature's Variety now.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Their stools are solid and kinda dark brownish in color...it appears as though they are digesting it properly. If I notice looseness or light coloration, then I'll switch but so far so good. We tried Innova Evo and not only did they not like it, their stools looked kinda runny. For that price, forget that! They're not fans of Diamond nor am I. Nutro Ultra was a flop. Our pet store does carry a few 5 and 6 star brands but I was looking for an affordable 5 star brand to stick with... I hate to keep switching up as I know it's hard on the stomach but I want to find a good brand to stick with.

BTW, We don't have a Nature's Variety dealer near us...wish we did


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You could become a dealer yourself, if you're able. Then you could get the uber-awesome deal that they call kennel packs. 50 lb bags at a reduced cost because they are packaged in plain white paper sacks and therefore not marketable to the public.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> You could become a dealer yourself, if you're able. Then you could get the uber-awesome deal that they call kennel packs. 50 lb bags at a reduced cost because they are packaged in plain white paper sacks and therefore not marketable to the public.


that sounds good. how would i go about doing this?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

MADBood said:


> that sounds good. how would i go about doing this?


Your guess is as good as mine. Probably get in touch with NV directly and set up an account with them?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

oh..LOL I thought maybe you were getting those 50lb white bags at great prices..haha


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I am. But that's only because there's a local vet clinic here that carries them, and we kinda sorta qualify because we are a "kennel." I'm not a dealer. I wouldn't have the money to invest in buying a bunch of dog food at once, which I'm presuming is what dealers do.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

What is the best dog food? I was considering BARF, but I don't have a store freezer...pretty sure you have to have a lot of meat on hand for that. :|


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Lack of food storage is the reason my dogs don't get a raw diet. As for the best kibble, that's subjective. Some of us do a lot of reading on the http://www.dogfooodanalysis.com/ website. There's good info there. I would pick a 5-star food and give it a shot. (I say 5-star rather than 6-star just because most dogs really don't need 6-star unless they're being extensively worked.)


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm going to try Innova. Someone here suggested it and I can buy it right in town.


----------

